# Exhaust manifold gasket



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a 67 GTO and the exhaust manifold gasket leaks and is loud. I have purchased a new set of gaskets but I ask at Firestone how much to replace them and was told 500.00. I then went to Christian Brothers and they said they don't work on OLD cars. So just how difficult is it to replace these gaskets? 
thanks

Also my GTO came with factory A/C I can't seem to find front coil springs for a 67 GTO with A/C Moog does not have them. Any suggestions??


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You have posted this in the wrong forum.

There are two types of gaskets that I know of, Felpro makes a fiber type and then there are the original ones made of metal.
My car when I bought it had one of each on it.

I bought my A/C front springs from Summit Racing.

Replacing manifold gaskets isn't that hard, driver's side is easier than the passenger side.
Tighten from the center and work your way out to the sides.
Divide the torque specs by 3 for example in this case 30 pounds.
Pattern 10 then 20 and finally 30.
If you don't have the factory service manual get one, the procedure is explained step by step.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Also my GTO came with factory A/C I can't seem to find front coil springs for a 67 GTO with A/C Moog does not have them. Any suggestions??[/QUOTE]

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=S323&order_number_e=MzgzNzMwNQ==
&web_access=Y


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Also stay away from Firestone, Midas or any of those chains.
Firestone quoted my sister 900 bucks to repair her Mustang, took me 40 minutes and 30 bucks in parts.
They wanted to finance the repair, laughable she would have been paying for years.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Goat Roper said. Get a manual and start reading. I can replace both exhaust manifolds on my '67 in about an hour. You may need to remove the engine mount bolts (the long bolt on each side holding the mount to the engine) and jack up the engine about 2 inches. It's an easy, non-technical job. $500 is about 5 hours of labor in CA....absolutely NUTS.


----------

